# Why I wont drive small cars!



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I look at this and still wonder how I made it!


----------



## Rock-E (Aug 24, 2008)

OMG!!!

Are you ok?? No injuries whatsoever?? Woww u are soo lucky!!
What the heck happened anyhew??


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That was about 4 yrs ago and I'm still messed up from it.
I was minding my own business traveling down a 3 lane (2 north, 1 south) interstate when someone crossed the center line and hit me head on.
I woke up in the hospital 3 days later with tubes down my throat and 2 in my chest keeping my lungs inflated, A shattered right leg that I almost lost..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Eric that is horrible. It is a miracle that you survived that.


----------



## Rock-E (Aug 24, 2008)

OMG!

Wow I can't believe you are still here today, you are extremely lucky! Wow looking at that car gives me shivers =/


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank God you made it. What would we do without you?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah that was an impact!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Thank God you made it. What would we do without you?


You would suffer with a pitbull board full of trolls!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

God I hate when that happens, you cant even tell what kind of car it is. nothing less than 34s for me I want to be on top when the smoke settles.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> God I hate when that happens, you cant even tell what kind of car it is. nothing less than 34s for me I want to be on top when the smoke settles.


Oh yeah I'm in a full size Chevy now.. 32's close enough?
That was a Cavalier...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

32's will do it just fine on a full size.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow you walked away from that? Your nickname should be Lucky.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, I don't know how you walked away from that! So glad that you're okay.....sorry you're still messed up from it, but so glad you're alive! 

I hear ya, I won't drive a small car. I may play hell getting in and out of tight parking spaces, but I've seen too many small cars mangled up like that. I'll take a "tank" with good crash test ratings over a small one any day!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a true blessing from god!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW!!!!Yeah thats what I have to say WOW!!!


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

You were being watched over without a doubt. Two of my absolute best friends, who I've considered my brothers for years were in a car wreck Sept 4, 2007 (Almost a year ago). Adam, the driver, would have turned 20 two days after the wreck (sept 6). He died in the accident. EMT's say the airbag broke his neck. Pat, the passenger, somehow survived. He sustained a head injury, with small tears on his brain, and two big cuts that had to be stapled shut (on his scalp and his knee). He has made a full recovery, and is still the same ole Pat. This Saturday (Sept 6th) will be Adam's 21st birthday.


Btw, this was a '95 Integra.


----------



## Beast (Sep 4, 2008)

WOWWWOWWW that's insane, very lucky my frnd..


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Goodness Passenger, it's hard to believe anyone survived that crash! Glad to hear your friend Pat made a full recovery. So very sorry to hear about the loss of your friend Adam.
((HUGS))


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I never got pics of my car that was demolished. Never thought about it really.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I took them for insurance purposes..


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

My mom just said the same thing!!! She was thinking of getting a smaller more gas friendly car but was rear ended last week and her (large model) Lexus was basically totalled! She was stopped at a red light IN FRONT OF A SCHOOL and a lady hits her from behind at 50mph. Bent the trunk up so it cracked the rear window. Pushed her forward into the car in front of her, damaging both. Even worse, the passenger in the rear-ender was not wearing a seat belt and went into the windshield. My mom, who is Ok, rode to the hospital to get checked out with the bloody-headed woman. She said, I just wouldn't feel safe in something smaller after this incident. My mom is lucky that the first hit pushed her back into the seat, I think, and also that the lady hit her square on vs sideswipe.... I have a Toyota p/u and no longer even feel safe in low-riding sedans. Potential perk: Mom said she'd give me the wrecked car if her insurance decided not to total it out but all indications are that it's pretty much toast....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

We have a 2005 Cobalt now too but I do not feel safe in it at all!!!


----------

